# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  How much can you bench?

## excelbrosef

1 rep.  It's as important today as when you were 16.

----------


## Logit

.
*Huh ?*

What does this have to do with Excel ?   :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Most of us are not here to collect rep points: we are here because we enjoy helping people. Getting rep points and comments is nice, of course, but it's not a game or a competition. If you have joined this forum just to collect rep points, you will probably not enjoy yourself very much.  :Smilie:

----------


## shg

Relevant to bench presses, I think "rep" == "repetition," Ali  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

One rep of what - thin air? :EEK!:

----------


## AliGW

> Relevant to bench presses, I think "rep" == "repetition," Ali



Who knows?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maybe The Water Cooler and the Thread Title is a clue…….
_.__________-
If bench presses are the Theme.
I bought an old Weider Multi Gym from a local Profi Weight lifter after his Muscles out grew it.
I was quite proud that I was doing in the last exercise 10 at the maximum 10 weights.
But I crashed the thing down so hard to get it back up that I probably would of broke all my ribs on the classic Bench Press equivalent weight. The thing started falling apart so I backed off to doing clean presses at 9 from the maximum 10 weights. Anything from 6 to 10 I manage at that. I am nor sure what that is translated to normal bench press weights, but it wouldn’t be accurate anyway  as there is a lot of extra friction since I’ve half knackered the multi Gym.
It is getting very painful to do as I get older. I just spent 3 weeks doing hard physical work so could not train. The work is culminating in taking down a very heavy scaffolding 5 stories high today, mostly on my own. If I survive that , I think it might be time to give up the weight training, - maybe concentrate on the jogging. But then the Knees are getting quite painful these days too.

Oh well 
 :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

> Maybe The Water Cooler and the Thread Title is a clue…….



Ha, ha - very funny! Not much use if you don't know the term 'bench', though, is it?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BellyGas

It's an americanism.  A Yank would say "I benched 140 today".....meaning he bench pressed a barbell with 140lbs of weights on it.  A 'bench press' being a weight lifting term meaning lay on your back and do a reverse press up.

And then I'd call him a lightweight noofter cos I bench 220.

----------


## AliGW

Thanks for the explanation! When I think of a bench, I think of somewhere to park my bottom.  :Wink:

----------


## BellyGas

So.....if you benched 220 that would mean the diet isn't working?  ;-)

----------


## AliGW

I don't diet - ever. Everything in moderation.  :Smilie:

----------


## BellyGas

Said the moderator....

----------


## AliGW

Moderator  - to moderate - moderation.

Did I say I am a linguist?  :Wink:

----------


## BellyGas

You'll appreciate this then.....English is the only language in the world where it's possible to be blunt and make cutting remarks.

----------


## AliGW

LOL! Very good.  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

How do you know ?

----------


## AliGW

How does who know what?  :Confused:

----------


## xladept

I Dunno :Confused:

----------


## AliGW

Who am I? What am I? Maybe I am really a table ...

----------


## xladept

Tablette  maybe?

----------


## AliGW

Maybe a banquette ...  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

That's probably it :Smilie:

----------


## snb

@Bellygas

You are probably a mono-languager.

----------


## AliGW

> @Bellygas
> 
> You are probably a mono-languager.



Monolinguist ...  :Wink:

----------


## snb

I like neologisms... like monoglossalist

----------


## songhaegyo

> Who knows?



it was quite obvious to me. But then again, i do bench. maybe thats why

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ... i do bench....



So how much can you bench ?
Alan

_._

P.s. Just for info, Re these:
 https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4711432
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4711429

You can also add short comments on a Thread or message to the author and show your appreciation  alternatively through the “Rep” system:
 http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...ml#post4483653
http://imgur.com/VxNJ6Zf
http://imgur.com/J0LGBAu 
http://imgur.com/mcllLJI
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4435143 
(  Be careful *not* to do this :  http://imgur.com/pwT1JH0 )

----------


## songhaegyo

a little over 200lbs.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> a little over 200lbs



What is your body weight?
_..___
( I am out of training just now , ( been dAPPR*I*VED apparently ?? BeholdIamApprIved.JPG http://imgur.com/Ppgm2Mx 
Someone messed up an intravenous drip so I am deppr*i*ved of my left arm  for a while…  :Frown:  )

----------


## songhaegyo

varies, but i usually bench about .9 - 1x body weight

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Wot's your body height?

----------


## songhaegyo

u are getting creepy bro. 6'2

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Who's creepy now....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/6%272
https://www.ixquick.com/do/dsearch?q...nguage=deutsch

----------


## songhaegyo

are u gay??

----------


## AliGW

OK, chaps - that's enough of the personal stuff now.  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Excuses, Excuses! :Smilie:

----------


## songhaegyo

What kinda excuse?

----------


## xladept

Medical :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## JapanDave

I can still bench about 240lbs for one rep.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

At the risk of being called gay, what are your body stats?… I’m light / middle weight 73-76Kg @ 1.84m height.  I think at my peak I benched my body weight easy, but I use the slightly knackered multi gym occasionally now, that is difficult to know what I am equivalent benching.

----------


## songhaegyo

also it matters if u guys are using free weights or the machine imo

----------


## JapanDave

Free weights and I am 183cm @105kg. I would not say I am overweight ,but I do have a little extra around the stomach. I would say right now, my ideal weight would be 100kg's.

----------


## songhaegyo

all real men need to have fats around the stomach

----------


## MarvinP

Linguist?  Reputation is not equal to Repetition.  :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Repetition was not used in the opening post - rep. was, hence my misunderstanding. Perhaps if you read the thread properly ...  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I only guessed that the OP was talking about weight training Benching,.. I don’t know for sure, so  I wouldn’t “_Bench my Reputations on it_” .  :Smilie:

----------


## quekbc

Depends on the season - in winter, my blanket is heavier.

----------


## songhaegyo

aussie mate!

----------

